# Humminbird 859ci, 899ci, 999ci, 1159ci, 1199ci Fishfinders - Free Shipping



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

We have all the new Humminbird units in stock. Shipping is Free on all units. Call in and reference "Fishing Forum" for discounts. Our toll free number is 866-903-0852. You can also PM me for prices. 


Humminbird 859ci HD DI Combo (Model#409140-1)

Humminbird 899ci HD SI Combo (Model #409150-1)

Humminbird 999ci HD SI Internal GPS Combo (Model #409190-1)

Humminbird 1159ci HD DI GPS Fishfinder Combo (Model #409220-1)

Humminbird 1199ci HD SI Fishfinder Combo (Model #409230-1)


We also have plenty of stock on the following: 

Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo (Model #408720-1)


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea ... You need a few more post's before you can list new items for sale...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Great Sale - Call for More Info*

Let me know if you have any questions on these items!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call me if you have any further questions:
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have all the new Humminbird units in stock. Shipping is Free on all units. Call in and reference "Fishing Forum" for discounts. Our toll free number is 866-903-0852. You can also PM me for prices.
> 
> 
> Humminbird 859ci HD DI Combo (Model#409140-1)
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Great Gift Idea For Father's Day*

*!!! Father's Day Is Right Around The Corner !!!*

Tell the wife you deserve something from Universal Mania, unless you didnt get her
anything for Mother's Day, then you may have to just treat yourself! Hey we know you deserve it!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm






Universal Mania said:


> We have all the new Humminbird units in stock. Shipping is Free on all units. Call in and reference "Fishing Forum" for discounts. Our toll free number is 866-903-0852. You can also PM me for prices.
> 
> 
> Humminbird 859ci HD DI Combo (Model#409140-1)
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Great Deals on Humminbird*

*Great Deals on Humminbird *

!!! Father's Day Is Right Around The Corner !!!

Still here guys working some killer deals! Continue to PM and call as we are working to get you all we can for your money. The boss is out of town for a little longer so lets make some deals!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have all the new Humminbird units in stock. Shipping is Free on all units. Call in and reference "Fishing Forum" for discounts. Our toll free number is 866-903-0852. You can also PM me for prices.
> 
> 
> Humminbird 859ci HD DI Combo (Model#409140-1)
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*!! Father's Day Weekend Is Here !!*

*!! Father's Day Weekend Is Here !!*

We are here to work any last minute deals for you guys so please let us know what you need!. If you are looking to get orders delivered for Saturday please ensure to get your order in as early as possible or contact us for shipping options. 

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have all the new Humminbird units in stock. Shipping is Free on all units. Call in and reference "Fishing Forum" for discounts. Our toll free number is 866-903-0852. You can also PM me for prices.
> 
> 
> Humminbird 859ci HD DI Combo (Model#409140-1)
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Great Summer Deals*

We have very Aggressive pricing on the site right now and of course if I can work you additional deals it will happen!

I hope everyone had a great Father's Day! Well the boss is still out of town for 2 more days so call me, PM, or email and lets get some deals done. We really appreciate all of your support and kind words. Please keep letting us know how we can better serve you!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm




Universal Mania said:


> We have all the new Humminbird units in stock. Shipping is Free on all units. Call in and reference "Fishing Forum" for discounts. Our toll free number is 866-903-0852. You can also PM me for prices.
> 
> 
> Humminbird 859ci HD DI Combo (Model#409140-1)
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*4th of July*

The 4th of July is coming and I am sure many of you will be heading out on the water so make sure we are getting you what you need! Continue to PM, email, and call as we are fighting to find inventory at lower prices we can ensure you benefit from. Thanks again for all of your support! 

Remember be safe and enjoy the fact that we still live in the greatest country in the world!!!!!!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have all the new Humminbird units in stock. Shipping is Free on all units. Call in and reference "Fishing Forum" for discounts. Our toll free number is 866-903-0852. You can also PM me for prices.
> 
> 
> Humminbird 859ci HD DI Combo (Model#409140-1)
> ...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Spammer????


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*New Inventory Coming In Daily*

*New Inventory Coming In Daily*

We are currently getting in new stock of all the major brands of gear you all are looking for! As always guys PM, call, or email me what you need and I will get you the best possible price I can. 

With the upcoming Holiday and great weather make sure you are safe out there !

As Always thanks for your support - please make any suggestions so we can better help you find what you need at the best possible price!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm




Universal Mania said:


> We have all the new Humminbird units in stock. Shipping is Free on all units. Call in and reference "Fishing Forum" for discounts. Our toll free number is 866-903-0852. You can also PM me for prices.
> 
> 
> Humminbird 859ci HD DI Combo (Model#409140-1)
> ...


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Snagged Line said:


> Spammer????


Sure seems that way. Surprised that he is allowed to get away with spamming the site with all these posts trying to sell something without contributing anything else to the site. I can tell you that I wouldn't buy anything from someone who doesn't respect the site's rules.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Snagged Line said:


> Spammer????


I'm starting to agree. First couple of times was ok, but now I'm feeling a little bombarded. 

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They are paying sponsors of the site.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Splittine said:


> They are paying sponsors of the site.


Question, Are they site sponsors or forum discounts & promos?


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*We still have HOT DEALS*

Call me, PM, or email what item you are interested in and I will work the best possible deal for you

It’s that easy!

Bigger deals on Bundles or multiple item orders!

As always thanks for being a great crowd to work with and thanks for your continued support!!!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706
M-F 9am-5pm



Humminbird 859ci HD DI Combo (Model#409140-1)

Humminbird 899ci HD SI Combo (Model #409150-1)

Humminbird 999ci HD SI Internal GPS Combo (Model #409190-1)

Humminbird 1159ci HD DI GPS Fishfinder Combo (Model #409220-1)

Humminbird 1199ci HD SI Fishfinder Combo (Model #409230-1)


We also have plenty of stock on the following: 

Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo (Model #408720-1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Summer Deals*

*Summer Deals*

-As always we strive to offer the best possible price, and customer support! Please continue to let us know how we can serve you better as we greatly appreciate your support and feedback – 

-Feel free to call, email, or PM on any item if you have support questions or have questions on price-

-We have the deals and if you see a better price bring it to our attention and we will work to ensure we meet or beat it!-

-As always free shipping and no tax on all items 

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm





Universal Mania said:


> We have all the new Humminbird units in stock. Shipping is Free on all units. Call in and reference "Fishing Forum" for discounts. Our toll free number is 866-903-0852. You can also PM me for prices.
> 
> 
> Humminbird 859ci HD DI Combo (Model#409140-1)
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Labor Day Weekend!*

Labor Day Weekend!

I hope everyone is going to enjoy the long holiday weekend as it is the last of the summer - get out there and fish and enjoy the outdoors - If you get time take a look through the site and let us know if you need anything - our prices are still the lowest and we will be happy to work with you on any discounts we can offer on the item of your needs - Thanks again guys and enjoy the last long weekend of summer!
www.universalmania.com


Thanks

James Metz

universalmania.com

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm





Universal Mania said:


> We have all the new Humminbird units in stock. Shipping is Free on all units. Call in and reference "Fishing Forum" for discounts. Our toll free number is 866-903-0852. You can also PM me for prices.
> 
> 
> Humminbird 859ci HD DI Combo (Model#409140-1)
> ...


----------

